# Newbie on the Coast to Coast



## Geoff Crowther (13 May 2014)

Hi All, 
I'm pretty much a newcomer to this cycling game and just joined the forum.
Really can't believe how much I'm enjoying cycling in retirement. Have fun AND keep fit.
The following's from my blog http://www.amotorhomelife.blogspot.co.uk/ which you're welcome to take a look at. Topics are wide ranging but all revolve around travel. The original of this post contains some short videos which wouldn't copy to here.

*Caught the cycling bug*

Since Chrissie bought me a new mountain bike for my big birthday last year I've bin bitten by the bug.

My pal Hamish & I have enjoyed many off-road rides together including on Arran last October, which was when I suggested tackling the Coast to Coast cycle ride (C2C).

So, the plan was hatched and the date set; Easter 2014.

In between times I bought myself a touring bike; fancying the idea of ... touring.

I had fun trying cycle camping/bikepacking for the first time in my life. Went off from home to Leek and back to see what a fully loaded bike felt like. Covered around 75 miles over two days. Such fun:














So enamoured was I with my new Dawes Karakum that I opted to use this for the C2C. Hamish stuck with his trusty Whyte MTB.

We had a great time.
























































It was just wonderful and not really that challenging. We must be sooooo fit!

I feel dangerously like a proper cyclist ... so I went out and bought some lycra to celebrate.

Soon we're off to the highlands for a cycle tour with wild camps. Hamish has got really carried away and bought a rack for his trusty Whyte! The gullible fool.


----------



## Spinney (13 May 2014)

Nice pics!


----------



## Cush (13 May 2014)

Geoff; nice set of photos of some of my favorite places especially Hartside. By the way is that a Dawes Kharkum? with butterfly bars.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (13 May 2014)

Hi Cush, thanks for the kind comment.
Yes, my bike is indeed a Dawes Karakum with standard fit butterfly bars. I love it.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## Browser (2 Jul 2014)

Well done sir! Looking at your pics it looks like Hownsgill viaduct has been encased in cage, sadly probably to stop people jumping off


----------



## jack smith (3 Jul 2014)

I seem to recognise you both from.not too long ago, I've got a knack to remembering people who wave and who don't lol I live between the gill bridge and beamish where the cow sculptures are and ride the route daily, yes the gill bridge has been caged for around a year now but people still seem to jump off, it really spoils the view although I feel safer crossing it on a bike and I can imagine so do the horse riders who never bother to get off as instructed


----------



## Geoff Crowther (3 Jul 2014)

Hi Jack, it's really pleasing to think you might have remembered us cos we waved. I do try to acknowledge everyone I encounter along the way in as cheery a way as possible, especially on shared trails. There's far too much grumpiness in the world. Thanks for looking.


----------



## br5968 (3 Jul 2014)

Looks like a great trip. Glad to see you opted for the original (and best) finish. Lots of improvements happening down at Roker at the moment - landscaping, refurbishment of the pier, and some additional shops/restaurants. Starting to look pretty good.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (3 Jul 2014)

br5968 said:


> Looks like a great trip. Glad to see you opted for the original (and best) finish. Lots of improvements happening down at Roker at the moment - landscaping, refurbishment of the pier, and some additional shops/restaurants. Starting to look pretty good.


Yeah, agree 100%. The ride along the riverside at the end was a great finishing experience. Very smart seafront and we enjoyed ice creams and coffee at a cafe there.


----------



## theloafer (11 Jan 2015)

hi Geoff
great photo`s looks like you had fun  brings back memories of mine in 2012 should be good training for your JOGLE


----------



## itchybeard (7 Jun 2015)

well done, nice post.


----------

